

Feinstein's defense of the NSA costs her support among key constituencies - zmanian
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-adv-feinstein-profile-20140119,0,5878798.story#axzz2r3Sjo9qO

======
zmanian
If you are offended by Feinstein's defense of the NSA at the cost of her
constituents rights, please sign our letter.
[https://shameonfeinstein.org](https://shameonfeinstein.org)

